# Remington ML



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone out there purchased the "new" Remington ML? I was considering adding one to my collection of Smoke Poles. I don't "need" another rifle, have six now.:grin: Just curios to hear the Pros/Cons of it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We own two of the older ML700's (LOVE THEM). The new one IMO, isnt worth the money. Sure it has fantastic ballistics when loaded to max, but most people cannot handle that much recoil. Even reviewers of the gun when it was new were backing off their max charges in testing to something more moderate... which negates the entire purpose of that gun.

You can probably find a new one out there somewhere. Or maybe find a stainless steel ML700 (good luck, owners just dont part with them often) and put the badger ridge breech conversion on it.


-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a .45 White ML I picked up back in 1987. I've added a Muzzle Break, and an elevated rear site. It would kick like a Mule with the heavy 250gr. bullets loaded with 110gr. of powder. I've KILLED deer at 280 yds. with it, and its very fast and flat.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know much about the new ones so I may not be a lot of help but I've got a Remington Genesis I've had for about 10 years. I got it for $100 at Cabela's and despite one of my more revered gun reviewers calling it "cooking pot quality steel", it shoots very well and will most likely go on its first actual deer hunt this year.


----------

